# Westbranch Spillway 11-20



## triton175

Tried the spillway below the dam at Westbranch this afternoon. No luck. Tried jig w/twister tail, jig/crawler, shad type crank & minnow style crank. This is the first time that I tried spillway fishing and it just felt like I was doing something wrong. The water was moving pretty fast (maybe too fast) and it was hard to control my jigs (3/8 and 1/2 oz). Any help out there?
Also, since Westbranch has walleye, not saugeye, do you think they can handle the current as well as saugeye would?


----------



## luredaddy

They have really been dumping the water, I would think it would have been tough in the current. WB does have saugeyes, caught a 27" a couple years ago on a big Musky bait, seems like a good place to go mid winter. I will be there tomorrow trolling for Muskies. They no longer stock Walleyes or Saugeyes.
John


----------



## Lewzer

There are walleyes there below the spillway.


----------



## DanAdelman

definately seen eyes there...harder access and fish then most spillways...The water directly after the spillway about 50 yards downstream can also produce...


----------



## papaperch

Used to know a corps of engineer guy that fished there during his lunch hour. he would cast a 1/16 or a 1/8 oz jig with a twister tail for about 45 min every day he worked.

I seen him land several but only 1 or two a day. Best thing was they averaged 3-5 lbs.
He fished the fast water. I could never duplicate his success. I can vouch that they are there though. They used to shut off the gates to do a gate inspection and the walleye would nervously cruise the water about one foot down. Could not get them to bite while the gates were shut off either.


----------



## BUllseye1

Fished There Myself W/twister Tails. Also Would Get 1 Or 2 A Day, But Never Much Bigger Than Keeper Size.Pain in the Ass to Get to Though...


----------



## triton175

Thanksguys. I'll give it a try again when it gets colder and less windy.


----------



## DanAdelman

i might see you there...It is one of the closest for me...


----------



## JIG

If theres 3-5 pound fish below WB, Couldnt imagine whats below the others that are stocked. Talked to a local who said he has got stripers,wipers and eyes. Ive fished it a few times a year but not to much luck. The crapps do stack out side the tunnel in calm water. Muskies like to launch out after them.


----------



## ezbite

triton175 said:


> This is the first time that I tried spillway fishing and it just felt like I was doing something wrong. The water was moving pretty fast (maybe too fast) and it was hard to control my jigs (3/8 and 1/2 oz). Any help out there?


just felt like i was doing something wrong. 

your jig is WAY to heavy. down size to a 1/8 or 1/4 oz at the largest. if you need more weight do get it down try a few split shot about a foot or so up the line. if the current is too fast for that go home and try later.

i see guys fishing heavy jigs at the sandusky river and we use 1/8 and 1/4 oz jigs and always out fish them 4 to 1. i truly beleive the lighter jig is why. i never go larger that 1/4 oz at mosquitos spillway and always catch fish there (well almost always) might even try tipping it with a minny or piece of nightcrawler. remember in cold water to fish it very slow.


----------



## triton175

Thanks ez, I'll try a lighter jig next time, maybe this weekend.
Brian


----------



## chuckyhumper

The walleye fishing is best during the late spring, I caught a 29 incher out of there a few years back.As for wipers I was fishing there about two years ago they had both side gates open with the middle one closed I was using a bobber ,jig and minnow I caught three wipers in a row there, was only a few pounds difference the biggest was 15 pounds.My dad works over at the maintenece building so I dont have that far to walk,that other army corps gentleman thats mentioned his name is dave he's retired now but he showed me how to fish that outflow.


----------



## Whaler

Chuckyhumper is Odie still working at the maintenance gargage ?


----------



## chuckyhumper

No,odie retired a few years back, its just my father and another army corps worker named jim.My dad should be retiring in a few more years hopfully.


----------

